
New theory of gravity might explain dark matter - mherrmann
http://m.phys.org/news/2016-11-theory-gravity-dark.html
======
acqq
An astrophysicist's opinion about that paper:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2016/11/12/ask-e...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2016/11/12/ask-
ethan-what-if-gravity-isnt-really-fundamental/)

------
musgravepeter
And there's [http://xkcd.com/1758/](http://xkcd.com/1758/)

Although getting out the business of "mysterious stuff we can't detect" is
very appealing, I'm reminded that the neutrino once had that status...

